# 225/55-19 tires - only one company makes them - need options



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

2009 Dodge Journey AWD R/T came stock with Kumho 225/55-19 all season tires. Needing to replace the set and after looking around it appears Kumho is the only company making this size tire. I have a couple options. One is to go with a slightly wider tire at 235/55-19, which is fine but it still limits the number/type of tires I can get. Another idea is to downsize to 18" wheels and different tire size but I have no idea what size to get. 

Ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Obviously the 235 will be a little taller, but should only throw the speedo off a little and still fit the OE wheel. If you wanted to invest in wheels, size options are 225/65-17 or 225/60-18


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

If I was to stick with 235/55-19 and keep it all-season what would be my "best" tire for dry, snow, wet, and some ice. I know an all season isn't meant for snow/ice but just looking for the overall "best". Probably get them siped.


----------

